# Hola from the suthernmost tip of Texas!



## Jdtorres (Jun 5, 2011)

My name is *Jonathan Torres* and I am the technical director for _*Thirteen O'clock Theatre*_, an independent theatre company, in deep South Texas. I have always been a crafty and tech minded individual and am looking forward to a lifetime of being amazed and inspired by the wonders of technical theatre.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 5, 2011)

Southern most??? Well Brownsville is a block or two further but you are REALLY down there!

Welcome to CB.


----------

